# Reverb Leitung für Slide zu lang- Komplettrad oder Bausatz?



## Waldschleicher (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

nun habe ich endlich die Reverb angebaut, Leitung ist viel zu lang, super. 
In den Onlineshops werden 34 für den Entlüftungssatz aufgerufen, zzgl. Versand. 

*@Radon:* Wie habt ihr euch das gedacht? Ich habe doch ein Komplettrad und keinen Bausatz gekauft, oder? Bin da gerade etwas sauer.

Abgesehen davon war das Rad einwandfrei eingestellt, frei von Macken und bereit zur Abfahrt. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein die Leitung entsprechend der Rahmengröße vorzubereiten? 

Btw. @all: Da man die Reverb nicht einfach mal schnell entfernen und durch eine einfache Stütze ersetzen kann- wo klemmt ihr das Rad in den Montageständer? 
Am Oberrohr wäre das recht weit vorne, nüsch?


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Ich hab zwar selbst keine Reverb. Aber nur zum kürzen brauchst du nicht unbedingt den Entlüftungssatz. Wird zwar empfohlen ist aber im Normalfall nicht nötig. Gibt ausreichend Anleitungen wo das Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird. 

Zum Thema Montageständer. Schnellspanner auf, Sattelstütze etwas rausziehen, Spanner zu und schon kannst am unteren Teil den Montageständer ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2013)

Zum Einklemmen: Als Beispiel mal ein SRAM Video, guck mal bei 1:10

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0J-z68O8b8"]Reverb remote bleed - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zum Kürzen, wenn du sorgfältig arbeitest, brauchst du danach nicht entlüften. Habs auch hinbekommen, war wirklich kein Problem


----------



## Wotan2310 (22. April 2013)

Also ich spann am Oberrohr ohne Probleme.


----------



## Aalex (22. April 2013)

> Wie habt ihr euch das gedacht? Ich habe doch ein Komplettrad und keinen Bausatz gekauft, oder? Bin da gerade etwas sauer.



zieh mal die stütze ganz aus und fahr sie komplett raus.

dann wirst du sehen, dass die leitung nicht zu lang ist, wenn du noch den lenker einschlägst.

woher soll radon auch wissen wieviel sattelstützenauszug du fährst... Daher ist das immer für den worst case ausgelegt, bei allen Versendern.

Stell dir nur vor wie angesickt du wärst wenn du mit 1,85 nen 18er bestellt hättest, die stütze voll ausziehst und voll ausfährst und kannst dann nicht mehr lenken..



> Also ich spann am Oberrohr ohne Probleme.



das würde ich lassen. Das Oberrohr ist für sowas nicht ausgelegt. Wenn dir das Hops geht tauscht dir das kein hersteller aus.

Reverb raus und ne billige 5 Euro Stütze zum Schrauben rein. Alles Andere ist Pfusch


----------



## ludwig3kids (22. April 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun habe ich endlich die Reverb angebaut, Leitung ist viel zu lang, super.
> In den Onlineshops werden 34 für den Entlüftungssatz aufgerufen, zzgl. Versand.


 
habe mir bei BLEEDEASY auf ebay eine Entlüftungskit für Folmula und für Reverb bestellt.
Funktioniert super

http://stores.ebay.com/EasyBleed


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. April 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> zieh mal die stütze ganz aus und fahr sie komplett raus.
> 
> dann wirst du sehen, dass die leitung nicht zu lang ist, wenn du noch den lenker einschlägst.
> 
> woher soll radon auch wissen wieviel sattelstützenauszug du fährst...



Niemand fährt die Stütze voll ausgezogen. Ich bin immerhin 1,88 auf einer Gr. L und da bleibt massig Reserve. Andere Hersteller kriegen das auch hin. 
Dann sollte Radon wenigstens konsequent sein und ein Entlüftungsset beilegen. 



> *Reverb raus* und ne billige 5 Euro Stütze zum Schrauben rein. Alles Andere ist Pfusch



Wenn es nur die Stütze wäre, die baumelt dann an der Leitung. 



> Zum Thema Montageständer. Schnellspanner auf, Sattelstütze etwas rausziehen, Spanner zu und schon kannst am unteren Teil den Montageständer ansetzen.



Ist meine erste Reverb- hält die das aus? War da nicht eine Beschränkung von 6Nm?


----------



## Aalex (22. April 2013)

> Niemand fährt die Stütze voll ausgezogen.



das ist ja schön dass du das denkst. muss radon aber trotzdem mit rechnen



> Dann sollte Radon wenigstens konsequent sein und ein Entlüftungsset beilegen.



klar, auf verdacht. du hast ein radon, kein cannondale gekauft. schau mal auf den preis den du bezahlt hast. das man da ab und an abstriche machen muss sollte klar sein. ich kenne keinen hersteller, der das kit beilegt. bei den bremsen liegt ja auch keins dabei, oder hättest du gern nen parktool werkstattwagen zu deinem hobel dazu?



> Wenn es nur die Stütze wäre, die baumelt dann an der Leitung.



ja und? Dann zurr die mit zwei Kabelbindern am Rahmen fest. Alternativ aus der leitungsführung und die remote ab. das dauert 2 minuten


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. April 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> klar, auf verdacht. du hast ein radon, kein cannondale gekauft. schau mal auf den preis den du bezahlt hast.



Bist du fertig? 

Ist noch jemand *von Radon* hier?


----------



## mDaniel (24. April 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen hersteller, der das kit beilegt.



Bei meinem Canyon war eins ab Werk dabei, dafür war die Gabel ab Werk im Arsch.... irgendwas ist immer


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...
> Dann sollte Radon wenigstens konsequent sein und ein Entlüftungsset beilegen.
> ...



Dann müsste Radon das auch extra so bestellen; die OEM-Stützen kommen ohne von RS. Kann ich verstehen, das die das nicht tun. Die bisherige Lösung - das Kit wird gegen Aufpreis angeboten - finde ich i.O.

Wer als Kunde damit nicht leben kann, sollte vielleicht besser beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann müsste Radon das auch extra so bestellen; die OEM-Stützen kommen ohne von RS. Kann ich verstehen, das die das nicht tun. Die bisherige Lösung - das Kit wird gegen Aufpreis angeboten - finde ich i.O.



Ich hatte die Frage doch extra an Radon adressiert...

Über eine "bisherige Lösung" wird im Bestellvorgang nicht informiert, oder hattest du einen Hinweis, das irgendwelche teuren Spezialwerkzeuge zum Aufbau benötigt werden?



> Wer als Kunde damit nicht leben kann, sollte vielleicht besser beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.



Klasse, mit dem Totschlagargument schlechthin bin ich jetzt sowas von erledigt.


----------



## Aalex (24. April 2013)

ja es gibt doch keine lösung. es gibt ja auch kein problem. 

was du zur montage des rades brauchst siehst du im radon video. die reverb isn sonderfall. warum die leitung so lang ist steht oben. 

nur weil du nicht wahrhaben willst, dass es leute gibt, die das teil maximal ausziehen heißt das noch lang nicht, dass alle leitungen jetzt auf dein maß gekürzt werden. Radon MUSS den worst case einplanen und das nunmal bei allen Rädern. Das Kürzen ist ja nun auch echt kein Hexenwerk.

die leitungen der bremsen an versenderrädern sind doch auch immer zu lang, seit jahren. da flennt auch niemand rum. Das ist nun einmal das Manko bei massenproduzierten bikes. Dafür sind se billig.

kauf dir son kit, oder geh zu nem händler, steck dem nen 5er in die kasse und gut ist. 

Erst billig billig billig und im nachhinein rumflennen und service wie bei den großen verlangen. das sind mir ja die liebsten



> die OEM-Stützen kommen ohne von RS. Kann ich verstehen, das die das nicht tun



und so isses. alles OEM. bei rock shox gabeln liegen auch keine pumpen bei, wie sie es normalerweise tun...Bei Mavic Laufrädern gibt es keine Garantiekarten usw. Deswegen ist das OEM Zeug ja auch so billig.


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage doch extra an Radon adressiert...



Warum hast Du sie dann öffentlich gestellt? 
Und warum fragst Du nicht einfach direkt, ob Du ein Entlüftungskit für lau bekommst?


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. April 2013)

> Support-Forum für Radon-Bikes. Wird betreut von Radon-Mitarbeitern und Chefdesigner Bodo Probst.


Alles klar. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ihr seid total clever, danke fürs Gespräch. 

 @mod: Da hier eh nur noch dumme Sprüch kommen- bitte schließen.


----------



## P.Dahl (3. Mai 2013)

Hi, hab mich auch über die Länge gewundert und mich fast nicht ans selberkürzen getraut. Aber nach anleitung auf youtube geht das wirklich easy. Hab sogar n cutter verwendet und brauche kein entlüftungskit.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (3. Mai 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Niemand fährt die Stütze voll ausgezogen.



Doch, ich zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

